# Router Lift Problems



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a Woodpeckers Precision Router Lift v1 that I bought years ago. I have been having problems with the lift being very hard to move up and down with the handle. It takes a lot of effort to turn it. I recently took the lift out of the table and while there was some saw dust it really wasn't all that bad. I blew it clean with compressed air, lubricated it with some dry spray lubricant and put it back in the table. The amount of force needed to move it up and down was the same. Any idea's what to look at next ? It is a work out to change bits...and I really would prefer not to replace it.

Thanks....Gary


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Is there a locking knob which is used to prevent vibration moving the adjustment of the unit and which needs to be loosed to make height adjustments and then retightened? My Bench Dog lift has this feature.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I will check...great suggestion ! I know there is a brake that gets released when you push down on the removable height adjustment handle and that seems to be working.


Thanks....Gary


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

It looks like the only brake is the one released by the handle.


Gary


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

My PC router has through the top adjustment and I was beginning to have the same problem as you. I put some grease on it and have had no problem since. I have dust control underneath so there hasn't been any dust flowing things up. 

I really wouldn't use it any more until you find a fix. Forcing doesn't work to often.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I think you are right Don...I will try some grease, hopefully that helps.


Thanks !!


Gary


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Gary--just a thought before trying the grease...may be worth a call to Woodpeckers. I've called them a few times, and find them helpful. The lift might be a few years old, but they may have heard of the similar issue before and have a ready answer. 

earl


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Good idea Earl ! Thanks for the idea !


Gary


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...grease plus sawdust = mo sticky...

I'd wait on the grease...good suggestion to call Woodpecker


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Before I call Woodpecker, I am going to check it again, and take the router out and see if that makes any difference.


Gary


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Heavy Lifting?*



gjackson52 said:


> I have a Woodpeckers Precision Router Lift v1 that I bought years ago. I have been having problems with the lift being very hard to move up and down with the handle. It takes a lot of effort to turn it. I recently took the lift out of the table and while there was some saw dust it really wasn't all that bad. I blew it clean with compressed air, lubricated it with some dry spray lubricant and put it back in the table. The amount of force needed to move it up and down was the same. Any idea's what to look at next ? It is a work out to change bits...and I really would prefer not to replace it.
> 
> Thanks....Gary


This might be a stupid question, Gary. The first thing that came to mind for me: Did you remove the plunge return spring when you installed the router in the table?? That is too easy, I know. sometimes I catch myself playing with my mental blocks!!:frown:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

bcfunburst said:


> This might be a stupid question, Gary. The first thing that came to mind for me: Did you remove the plunge return spring when you installed the router in the table?? That is too easy, I know. sometimes I catch myself playing with my mental blocks!!:frown:


I'm not Gary...but if the plunge base was mounted in the router table, that would have been an excellent question. (and the kind of thing I'd have forgotten to remove after taking the base out to use handheld!! I've never done it--but sure can see it happening!!)

In Gary's case, the router motor is removed from the base and mounted in the lift itself. So, unfortunately that won't be the answer on this one. The picture below is not the same lift, but might provide a better idea--the router motor fits in the center portion.

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> ...grease plus sawdust = mo sticky...
> 
> I'd wait on the grease...good suggestion to call Woodpecker


you keep telling 'em...
dry lube...


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah, that was a great question Reg. The router motor is from a PC 7518, the 3 1/4 HP one. So the plunge is not a factor like the picture was showing. Still working on it...going to be taking the motor out tomorrow and see if the mechanism is still stiff. If it is I plan to call Woodpecker and see if they have any ideas.


Thanks guys !

Gary


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

gjackson52 said:


> Before I call Woodpecker, I am going to check it again, and take the router out and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> 
> Gary


Gary,

Your lift, as you know is strictly a mechanical device. If it has worked well when new it will work well again when you find the culprit which probably can only be done by getting it out of the table and messing around with it for awhile. I'm sure that only a dry lubricant is what you may need. However, I suspect that the problem is not lack of of lub but some debri someplace that you have missed and hopefully will find.

Interesting thread, I for one will be watching for what you find. If you are like me, I only ask for help when all else fails such as reading directions or calling the manufacturer.

That may not be completely true, in my case I am notorious on the forum for asking unususal questions. 

Jerry


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Update: Took the router motor and it still turns hard. I was hoping that the weight of the motor was the problem and I was just being wimpy lol. I think Jerry is right in that there is likely some hidden debris. So I will keep working on it and let you know if there are any changes.


Gary


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> ...grease plus sawdust = mo sticky...
> 
> I'd wait on the grease...good suggestion to call Woodpecker


I haven't had any problems with mine and it's been there for a while. Even if it clog just clean it off and put more grease on. No big deal.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I haven't had any problems with mine and it's been there for a while. Even if it clog just clean it off and put more grease on. No big deal.


use Dry lube Don and see how much better your life gets...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I would try to flush out the clog with WD40. If you can't get it running smoothly flushing it out I would send it in and let Woodpecker take care of it. You will have it back before you need know it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> use Dry lube Don and see how much better your life gets...


Stick life is all peaches and cream now. You know that isn't true.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so remove an irritant...
use dry lube..


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Well after a half dozen or so applications of WD-40, it does seem to be working better. So I am going to keep spraying and raising and lowering for a while. I doubt it will ever turn quite as easily as I would like, but it is better in that I can turn it with one hand now.

Thanks for the suggestions !

Gary


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what are you going to do when that WD gums ups, collects crud and moisture..
d


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Any advice Stick ? Would applying a dry lube afterward not be any good ?


Gary


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Use a rag to wipe the WD40 off and let it sit for a while. WD40 will evaporate. It really is not a lubricant but it gets things moving for me. Once it dries you need to lubricate it.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Sounds like a plan to me. 


Thanks !

Gary


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> Any advice Stick ? Would applying a dry lube afterward not be any good ?
> 
> 
> Gary


wipe of all you can..
clean w/ MS..apply dry lube...

*NOTE...*
any bearings that have gotten WD on them are now in jeopardy of not working right/freely, going ''dry'' and/or failure...
the WD dissolves/thins the bearing's lubricant.. 
bearings don't work well w/o lube..


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I would not think there were ball bearings in something that turned that slow like a router lift. But how do I know I have never owned a router lift. I just bought my first router table. 

Yes it is not a good idea to flush out ball bearings with WD40. I have kept some bearings running oiling frequently like on my small bandsaw. I need to replace a couple of my guide bearings but I am lazy and continue using them by oiling them when I need the small bandsaw. Some bearings I have been able to get the shield off and repack them and put the shield back. You need to be very carful removing the shield though. The guide bearings are so cheap I would not even bother.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> I would not think there were ball bearings in something that turned that slow like a router lift. But how do I know I have never owned a router lift. I just bought my first router table.
> 
> Yes it is not a good idea to flush out ball bearings with WD40. I have kept some bearings running oiling frequently like on my small bandsaw. I need to replace a couple of my guide bearings but I am lazy and continue using them by oiling them when I need the small bandsaw. Some bearings I have been able to get the shield off and repack them and put the shield back. You need to be very carful removing the shield though. The guide bearings are so cheap I would not even bother.


my JessEm has them...
MAST-R-LIFT II


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Well we are back to my small bandsaw guide bearing. It clogged up with saw dust and would not work any more. I flushed it out with WD40 to where it would spin smoothly. Now I oil it every time before I use it. One of these days I will replace the bearing. What other choice do you have once a bearing clogs up with saw dust?


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> What other choice do you have once a bearing clogs up with saw dust?


I'd try blowing it out with compressed air. With eye protection on


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

furboo said:


> I'd try blowing it out with compressed air. With eye protection on


that ruptures the seals and adds to the issues...
and if it clogged up the seals are over the hill...
just get another bearing...


“For the want of a nail the shoe was lost,
For the want of a shoe the horse was lost,
For the want of a horse the rider was lost,
For the want of a rider the battle was lost,
For the want of a battle the kingdom was lost.”

― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Just in case anyone was curious on the outcome of this. After a lot of cleaning, inspecting and testing to little improvement. I contacted Woodpeckers and they gave me the choice. I could send in the lift for repair or I could trade it in for a new version 2 model for $200. I decided to do the trade in, so my lift is currently on the way to Ohio.


Gary


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I like a company which stands behind their products. It rare to find that any more. Kudos to woodpecker.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I totally agree Lee.



Gary


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information about how things ended up, I have been wondering about it and it sounds like things worked out well and that Woodpecker did the right thing by you.

Jerry


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have nothing but good things to say about Woodpecker. My lift while lightly used to be sure...is 10-12 years old. I think it says a lot that they offer trade ins when they don't have to.


Gary


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've delt with Woodpeckers for years now... Their growth IMHO is due in no small part to their excellent customer service. 
As they continue to grow, lets hope they don't lose sight of what got em where they are....


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

gjackson52 said:


> Just in case anyone was curious on the outcome of this. After a lot of cleaning, inspecting and testing to little improvement. I contacted Woodpeckers and they gave me the choice. I could send in the lift for repair or I could trade it in for a new version 2 model for $200. I decided to do the trade in, so my lift is currently on the way to Ohio.
> 
> 
> Gary


Gary good customer service makes me feel warm and tingly inside. :smile:


----------

